# Squatting Manuals Amsterdam



## klots (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's the squatting manuals for Amsterdam (even though the laws about squatting are the same throughout the country, it varies per city how it is enforced)


english
english.pdf - DivShare

spanish
espanol.pdf - DivShare

italian
italiano.pdf - DivShare

polish
polski.pdf - DivShare

czech
czech.pdf - DivShare


I suggest you read this before you go squatting in the Netherlands, since it's a lot different than in most countries.
Within a few months a new law might be passed making squatting illegal under ANY circumstances, with a sanction of up to three years in prison.
It all passed through the "tweede kamer" (the parliament) and it still has to be approved by the "eerste kamer" (the senate)


So if things change i'll keep you informed 
:crew:


----------



## Komjaunimas (Mar 24, 2010)

As i have heared, the Queen made a "veto" on that new "law", but it can be rumours, because i havent been to A'dam since december, but going to be there in 2 - 3 weeks, just need to visit Kopi for few days and catch up with old friends b4 going back to Netherlands. 

Off topic : Fancy for a beer than ill be in a'dam? you can crash in my room...


----------



## klots (Mar 24, 2010)

the queen has no influence over anything, she only signs the papers after a law passed through both the parliament and the senate, and once in a while she cuts a ribbon. and for the rest she's just getting millions of euro's in welfare checks.
the only way out now is if the senate rejects the law.
they are rather critical about the law and how it will be enforced, but that doesnt say much about the vote (which will be within a few months)

and yeah, i'm always up for beer


----------



## klots (Mar 24, 2010)

great, thanks! as soon as i get near a computer i'll upload em. (haven't got the files on my phone)


----------



## klots (Mar 25, 2010)

alright, done


----------

